# Pier construction



## Flduke (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for reasonble pier contractor to replaced pier that Ivan removed in Ward Basin area. With so many good sportsman posting I figured there would be someone out there that you might recomend. Any help would be greatly apppricated. Really enjoy reading everone's post...


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Call Stanley 850-951-1166 or his cell at 850-417-6176 the best around hands down


----------



## Flduke (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks B-Rod for quick reply..... Will give him a call next week when I am back at the cottage. Thanks again..


----------

